# Smelly cat!



## pinklilly (10 June 2014)

I've just taken in an unwanted kitten, a five month old black tom.  Any advice on diet as it absolutely reeks, I've shut it out of any room I don't want to stink of cat food.

Also, how long to keep it inside?  It was kicked out during the night where it came from and seems a bit bored.  Haven't had a cat for years!


----------



## CLM (10 June 2014)

I must admit I don't like the smell of wet cat food at all, so I feed mostly dry, and there is no smell from cats or food bowls.  I have tried many, but really like Applaws (from pet shops) as it seems to keep my chunky girl ,slim. There are others, hills, Iams etc, and they come in small sample pouches to see whether he likes them.  
I think the advice is to keep them in for 2 weeks so that they learn that home is home.  For me this was a special time that I spent with both mine to really get them to trust me.  My girl had had a very bad start in life, and she was really upset when she came to me. I spent every minute I could with her just sitting in the room with her, responding when she asked for attention, but not forcing it.  This really worked for us.  My boy was also 5 months and jet black when I got him, black cats are the best!  So beautiful!  A cat of this age will also love to play, just a bit of paper tied to string will amuse him , and most love the laser red dot toys.  Good luck with him,  he is a lucky cat that he is no longer unwanted!


----------



## pinklilly (10 June 2014)

Great thank you very much!


----------



## thewonderhorse (11 June 2014)

pinklilly said:



			I've just taken in an unwanted kitten, a five month old black tom.  Any advice on diet as it absolutely reeks, I've shut it out of any room I don't want to stink of cat food.

Also, how long to keep it inside?  It was kicked out during the night where it came from and seems a bit bored.  Haven't had a cat for years!
		
Click to expand...

Hi, If its a Tom then neutering will really help with the smelliness. A healthy neutered cat wont smell as cats are naturally very clean animals.

The pouches are quite handy as they are in single portions and he will probably eat a whole one in a sitting. If you leave a small bowl of dried food and a bowl of water for him all the time he will eat when he's hungry and dry food wont smell.

I would keep him in for 4-6 weeks. Poor lad sounds like he's had a bit of a rough time with it. He's only a kitten so toys will keep him from getting bored - empty loo rolls, a ping pong ball, cheap and cheerful toys


----------



## LittleBlackMule (11 June 2014)

Is it the cat itself that is smelly, or the food? If the food, then dry food would smell less, but look for one that doesn't contain cereals. All the cheaper dry foods contain cereals purely to bulk up the product, they have no dietary value for a cat and tend to cause smelly faeces.
If it's the cat, I would be concerned that there isn't a medical issue as he's a bit young to start smelling like a tom yet.


----------



## pinklilly (12 June 2014)

It's basically farting constantly, even when it's in a different room but there seems to be a very strong aroma of cat food generally lingering around him but it's really strong.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (12 June 2014)

Sounds like his food is disagreeing with him then. I would definitely look into a quality dry food, Pets Corner stock a huge selection, with smaller sample sizes, much more choice than Pets at Home. If his current food has cereals in it could well make him gassy.


----------



## Jay89 (13 June 2014)

Try a good quality food, such as iams, royal canin or hills. 

Is he neutered? If not, get him done ASAP before he starts spraying all over your house (yuck) plus he's less likely to stray when you let him out!

Let's have some pictures when he arrives please!


----------



## pinklilly (14 June 2014)

I've just booked him into the vets to get done next week, thought I may as well when he's shut in the house.

Pics on my fb https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0319185685159.388498.786005158&type=1&theater


----------



## CLM (14 June 2014)

He is a very beautiful cat indeed.  Did you try a new food?  If so, has it make a difference?  If not, I'm sure the vet can recommend food for a sensitive tummy.


----------

